# Pen Blank Drilling Jig



## rizaydog (Jun 1, 2007)

I designed and built this jig to help hold a pen blank for drill. It's cheap, easy to build, and stronger then the manufactured equivalent. If you would like to build this, I have free plans on my site HERE. Enjoy.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Your pen drilling jig looks great, but I think the Rockler pen vise has greater capacity for other projects. I use mine for game calls, bottle stoppers, pens etc.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

I bought one from WoodCraft to add to the other one I bought from them a while back. I really like the new one. I didn't want to spend time making one so I just bought one when I was in the store one day. It kind of looks like the one in your picture.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/20...ing-Pen-and-Bottle-Stopper-Drilling-Vise.aspx


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I just use a wood screw.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

QUOTE=Bob Willing;218050]Your pen drilling jig looks great, but I think the Rockler pen vise has greater capacity for other projects. I use mine for game calls, bottle stoppers, pens etc.[/QUOTE]







[
This is what I mean about being more versatile. Here is a 4 5/8 dia teak that I drilled a 3/4" hole with room to spare.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

This is what Ive been using lately. Bought it at WoodCraft. I also have the older one they sell but I like this one much better. It is self centering.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/20...ing-Pen-and-Bottle-Stopper-Drilling-Vise.aspx


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Looks like a nice little setup that should serve you well.I made one,but my drill press came up about 1/8 short from going all the way thru,so I saw where a fellow made one for the lathe and Soooooo I made one and love it.clamp the blank and push it on the bit and It will go the whole length of the bit.:yes:


----------

